# Morel Mushrooms 2013



## Greenthorn (Apr 14, 2013)

Been a while since I've been on here (howdy all), thought I would let the fellow shroomers know...found 35 black morels today. Been searching the last 2 weeks only finding 2 or 3 a day and finally got enough for a meal today! Yeah...I know pics or didn't......yada...yada...ya.. I fergot how to use a camera. Here are old posts down on bottom, guess you can click on them to see pics, ha. I will get pics later, to busy in the garden n such right now. Hopefull to be a good year! For now the fungus is amongst us. Soon Arrowhead and outdoorliving247 they will arrive northerly!!!!


2012 thread http://www.arboristsite.com/great-outdoors/196902.htm

2011 thread http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/167340.htm 

2010 thread http://www.arboristsite.com/off-topic-forum/130163.htm


----------



## Greenthorn (Apr 14, 2013)

Managed 1 pic, cut up already and crappy cell phone pic. Largest one is 2 1/2 inches.


----------



## 2lungs (Apr 15, 2013)

Nice!! Still waiting up here in Mi. Won't be long!


----------



## Greenthorn (Apr 22, 2013)

AAHHHHhhhhhh, they finally broke thru, still gonna be a bad season around here, from what I hear. Any way this is what the little woman had stacked on the freezer today when I got home. I love it when she does the picking n' I do the eating!


----------



## blueknobbuck (Apr 27, 2013)

starting to find them here in south central pa, could use some rain, good luck fellow shroomers


----------



## Macman125 (Apr 27, 2013)

I went today and didn't find jack squat.


----------



## dingeryote (Apr 28, 2013)

Nothing up yet around here.

Couple more days in the 50's and up, and they should be through the leaf litter though.


----------



## Greenthorn (Apr 28, 2013)

Found bout 150 yesterday and today, I think our season is about over.


----------



## blueknobbuck (Apr 29, 2013)

found close to 300 tonight, all under dying elm, had a blast:smile2:


----------



## Greenthorn (May 4, 2013)

Nice find! They are done on my property. 30 miles north of me they are finding them by the wheelbarrow full! Weird how temperamental these things are at growing in just the right conditions.


----------



## tollster (May 25, 2013)

Nice finds, I have yet to ever find a morel, but heard they are the best..


----------



## mitch95100 (May 25, 2013)

We got a few this year, going out today to get more!

Sent from me to you using my fingers


----------



## ft. churchill (May 26, 2013)

I love huntin' mushrooms. Problem is here in the sand and sagebrush sea, ferns, moss, and mushrooms are not that common.


----------



## hedge hog (Feb 1, 2014)

this is last years honey hole !!!
I hope it will be there in a month or so
mouth is watering posting these pics


----------



## dingeryote (Feb 6, 2014)

In a month?

For gods sake I hope not. If it gets that warm that fast the ice and snow up here will run down hill and drown everyone between here and Texas!


----------



## hedge hog (Feb 6, 2014)

that would be me !
and it should be less than 2 months for me


----------



## blueknobbuck (May 2, 2014)

the morels are popping here in central Pennsylvania


----------



## Full Chisel (Oct 17, 2014)

Nice to see some fellow shroomers here! This year was another great season here in IL. We found around 20lbs locally and just under 50lbs in my buddy's N IL honey hole. Already looking forward to what next year brings!


----------

